# E37SD parts



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Hello all. I'm looking to purchase a set of the 'zero retention bellows' that come with the SD models for my E37S. I'm also after the rubber cap that attaches to the grounds chute. I believe the chute cap has a part number of 70165 but I cannot find a part number for the bellows.

Please could anyone help with a part number and also point me in the direction of somehere that may be able to supply the parts? Google has failed me so far...

Cheers, Andrew


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

I am looking at purchasing one as well, and failed to find one. perhaps Bellabarista could get some stock from Italy?

I THINK it will fit my grinder, but it would be great if somebody could confirm the diameter of the part of the grinder where the bellow sits? (basically the diameter of the bellow grinder side)

Thanks


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

On my E8 the diameter of the rubber bit that fits on top of the upper burr is 58mm. The bellow are available from somewhere (I've seen them before) but I remember they were really expensive for what they are. Corrugated hose of the right diameter would probably do the job. I was looking at things like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005X6QQ90/?coliid=I2QQ0HG0BNGJE1&colid=1CC5SI8Y1QYJB&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks @Rob1 58mm should fit my grinder nicely. I already have a puffer and it doesn't do a good job, but I used to own an SD and the puffer was the best part of it 

If you can remember where you saw it I'd appreciate it massively


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

Rob1 said:


> On my E8 the diameter of the rubber bit that fits on top of the upper burr is 58mm. The bellow are available from somewhere (I've seen them before) but I remember they were really expensive for what they are. Corrugated hose of the right diameter would probably do the job. I was looking at things like this https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005X6QQ90/?coliid=I2QQ0HG0BNGJE1&colid=1CC5SI8Y1QYJB&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it&th=1


 These are too small to fit into the rubber bit on their own. The corrugated bottles are great though. I found it fits into the chef's squeezy bottle I was using to begin with just brilliantly.

















/monthly_2021_01/20210128_225129.mp4.2019fa40430c8f33bdfc66ba2ac821d3.mp4" type="video/mp4">
View attachment 20210128_225129.mp4


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Where did you find this particular one in black? Looks pretty good


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

It's the one in your pic coloured with black marker pen!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

daveandmairi said:


> ...coloured with *black marker pen*!...


 Excellent....the simplest ideas are usually the most effective 😎


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

I contacted Ceado directly who forwarded my email onto espresso-solutions.co.uk, who seem to be the official UK parts supplier. They were really helpful and provided me with a parts diagram for the E37SD. From this I could work out that in order to mod my E37S I would need the following parts:

CEA90354 - Bellows and dose funnel
CEA40316 - Bellows support
CEA70250 - Chute cover
CEA40319 - M8 bean distributer/burr safety nut

All of these parts are now available on their website. Be warned though; they are expensive for what they are.

Particularly expensive was the bellows support piece. This is pictured next to the original hopper support in one of the pics for comparison. Unfortunately this piece is needed as the original hopper support has gaps which allow air to flow out rather than through the grinder. The hopper support is also slightly shorter meaning that when the bellows are pressed down the funnel hits the burr nut.

All in all this was an expensive mod/upgrade but it does allow me to run my SD in both hopper mode and SD mode - something that the standard SD model can't do. The grind quality and workflow when in SD mode is also great, so I'm pleased from that perspective too.<img alt="20210216_195449.jpg.7ca1e0bd60b6d3c4c991d2d175c2a4c0.jpg" data-fileid="53148" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/20210216_195449.jpg.7ca1e0bd60b6d3c4c991d2d175c2a4c0.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="20210216_195404.jpg.d8ecfbe454055deb2cb328e1002c05c9.jpg" data-fileid="53149" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/20210216_195404.jpg.d8ecfbe454055deb2cb328e1002c05c9.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="20210216_195544.jpg.468de380c3248831545b6a9221e899b8.jpg" data-fileid="53150" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/20210216_195544.jpg.468de380c3248831545b6a9221e899b8.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png"><img alt="20210216_195631.jpg.0cfa7ad740df593e98574b09ff8eadf1.jpg" data-fileid="53151" data-src="<fileStore.core_Attachment>/monthly_2021_02/20210216_195631.jpg.0cfa7ad740df593e98574b09ff8eadf1.jpg" src="https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png">


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Nice job!


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Carlo said:


> Nice job!


Thanks. The hardest part was removing the original burr nut. Thankfully another post in this forum informed me that the nut is threaded in reverse meaning that in order to undo the nut you need to turn clockwise!

Brexit has made sourcing parts from Europe more difficult too - hence the delay Espresso Solutions experienced getting their shipment of parts from Ceado.


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

Can you do me a favour and confirm the internal diameter of the metal ring where the bellow slots in?

Also would you mind posting a pic of the underside of the bellow?

Thanks


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Carlo said:


> Can you do me a favour and confirm the internal diameter of the metal ring where the bellow slots in?
> Also would you mind posting a pic of the underside of the bellow?
> Thanks


The diameter of the metal ring is 63mm. Internal diameter of the below support hole is 43mm


----------



## Carlo (Dec 6, 2019)

thank you


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Sir i doff my cap to thee.....well done, well done indeed. :classic_smile:


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

Carlo said:


> Can you do me a favour and confirm the internal diameter of the metal ring where the bellow slots in?
> 
> Also would you mind posting a pic of the underside of the bellow?
> 
> Thanks


 Do you have a plan to 3D print the support? Being a luddite, I'm wondering whether it could be crafted from wood 😁


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

If anyone is looking for a cheaper option - maybe for the older models without the new worm adjuster, these work exceptionally well. The only thing you'll need is a glass or plastic tube insert to go inside the neck which you stretch the bellows over. It's an interference fit inside the neck so completely sealed. https://www.wdscomponents.com/en-gb/rubber-gaiters-for-universal-joints-wds-554/c-604/p-1714/v-12937. The photo is from my E92 but will work the same on the E37S.


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

I've ordered the bellows (£62 inc. shipping costs) and have plans to fabricate a part that will allow me to use it without spending the additional £240 or so on the other parts listed above.

I'll try to remember to take pics along the way and will post the results.


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

daveandmairi said:


> I've ordered the bellows (£62 inc. shipping costs) and have plans to fabricate a part that will allow me to use it without spending the additional £240 or so on the other parts listed above.
> I'll try to remember to take pics along the way and will post the results.


Nice! I wish I was as creative with the design side - would have avoided an overtime shift


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

axpetts said:


> Nice! I wish I was as creative with the design side - would have avoided an overtime shift


 I'd bet I spent way more time designing and making the part than you spent on your overtime shift. Actually it was quite good fun and satisfying to see the result sitting on the grinder. Still waiting for the bellows to arrive to see it all together.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

daveandmairi said:


> Actually it was quite good fun and satisfying to see the result sitting on the grinder.


 Excellent 😎 ....you do realise you're gonna be inundated with requests to make "me one"

Looking forward to seeing it with the bellows :classic_smile:


----------



## daveandmairi (Jul 22, 2020)

Well, I finally got the Ceado bellows a few weeks ago. I used it with the first part I made (see previous page) but I decided to use up another big chunk of my time making a different design. It's no better, I just prefer the look.








By the way, if anyone plans to order the bellows from espresso solutions, BEWARE!

I did not enjoy my first (and last) experience with them. Constant incorrect expected delivery dates, took almost 2mths to come but the worst thing was that when it did finally arrive, they demanded more money. Their explanation:

As per our terms and conditions, we reserve the right to change the prices at any time without notifying you.

Wow!

Btw - lIst price is not the £45.90 + vat I paid at the time of order - it's now £80.27 + vat!


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

Looks decent hole it's working well for you. Sorry to hear about the experience with ES. Shocking that they did that with the price


----------



## longpvo (Jul 21, 2021)

axpetts said:


> All in all this was an expensive mod/upgrade but it does allow me to run my SD in both hopper mode and SD mode - something that the standard SD model can't do. The grind quality and workflow when in SD mode is also great, so I'm pleased from that perspective too.


 I am exactly looking for the same versatility like your setup here, since I found a good deal on a latest E37S with quick set and touch screen. I do need to make multiple shots on some weekends, normally during the week it's just 2 shots in the morning.

I've gathered the parts breakdown and main differences between the recent iterations of E37S and E37SD according to this list:

2015 E37S (Adjustable anti-static flap. That's the version with the hole on the side for adjusting the flap)

2017 E37S (Fixed anti-static flap. Removed the adjustment hole introduced in the previous version)

2018 E37S (Touch Screen)

2019 E37S (Quick set gear w/o swing out mechanism, part #5)

E37SD (Quick set gear w/ swing out mechanism, part #6, bellows and dose funnel, bellows support, chute cover, M8 bean distributer/burr safety nut, lower RPM more torque?, titanium burrs)

E37T (larger motor, thermal fan control chamber, titanium coating as SD, different burr geometry (different from SD?), redirecting spout there might be just enough room when using certain portafilter funnel or dosing cup on the S and SD)

Can you kindly elaborate where is the CEA40319 - M8 bean distributer/burr safety nut ?

Also were you able to find out if the lack of the flapper from 2017-2019 E37S (#23 in 2019 parts breakdown) does anything to clumping?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

@longpvo I can answer the question about lack of flap adjuster on the 2017-2019 E37S (I have one). Absolutely zero clumping / spraying. Big improvement from having the clump crusher flap in my opinion. Just a lovely fluffy mound of coffee in the portafilter.


----------



## longpvo (Jul 21, 2021)

lake_m said:


> @longpvo I can answer the question about lack of flap adjuster on the 2017-2019 E37S (I have one). Absolutely zero clumping / spraying. Big improvement from having the clump crusher flap in my opinion. Just a lovely fluffy mound of coffee in the portafilter.


 Do you mean you have the fixed flapper or did you remove the flapper? I was suggesting that on the E37*SD*, the flapper is removed from factory (shown in the diagram).


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

longpvo said:


> Do you mean you have the fixed flapper or did you remove the flapper? I was suggesting that on the E37*SD*, the flapper is removed from factory (shown in the diagram).


 It was removed from the factory (no hole).


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

longpvo said:


> I am exactly looking for the same versatility like your setup here, since I found a good deal on a latest E37S with quick set and touch screen. I do need to make multiple shots on some weekends, normally during the week it's just 2 shots in the morning.
> 
> I've gathered the parts breakdown and main differences between the recent iterations of E37S and E37SD according to this list:
> 
> ...


 Hi there. My E37s is a 2017 unit so it came with the "fixed" anti-static flapper. When modding my E37s I left this in as I have never had much issue with retention (using RDT), particularly with bellows.

Not sure what you mean by where is the safety nut? Do you mean where is it installed? If so it replaces the little domed nut you see when you look down on the burrs after removing the hopper.

Its visible in my pics at the top of this thread. Its wider than the original and helps manage the flow of beans. I got mine from espresso Solutions.


----------



## longpvo (Jul 21, 2021)

Thank you guys, looks like I'm sold on the E37S.

@axpetts I see what you mean now. It's this mushroom bolt, CEA40319 - M8 bean distributer/burr safety nut.









My would be E37S comes with this hopper support that has locking tabs.









Can you confirm that I would need to swap out for the following:









CEA90354 - Bellows and dose funnel
CEA40316 - Bellows support

It seems like those who really want that swing out quick set for brew can technically swap out these parts.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What is the provision for tightening and releasing the mushroom nut ?


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

El carajillo said:


> What is the provision for tightening and releasing the mushroom nut ?


 I used an adjustable spanner. The thing to remember is that the threads on the nut are reversed. This means that to loosen the nut you wind clockwise. To tighten the nut you wind anti-clockwise.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

axpetts said:


> I used an adjustable spanner. The thing to remember is that the threads on the nut are reversed. This means that to loosen the nut you wind clockwise. To tighten the nut you wind anti-clockwise.


 I was aware of the L/H thread but. Are there flats on the nut ?, from the drawing it appeared to be circular.


----------



## axpetts (Jul 16, 2018)

There are indeed flats on the nut so it's fairly easy to get an adjustable spanner on it


----------



## KGart0n (3 mo ago)

Can you still use the hopper with the M8 bean distributer/burr safety nut installed?


----------

